# New buckling attacked by donkey:-(



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, this is our new buckling Andre. He is one of triplet boys born early this morning. I was not expecting them until next Saturday, so their mother was still out in the pasture. She was in her own pasture, but this little fella managed to get over into the other field where Ranger the donkey was. Ranger has always been kind to our goats. Guess he thought this little fella was a threat and tried to kill him. I didn't even know there were three babies until I heard him screaming, and saw the donkey pawing him to death. He has some deep lacerations, but nothing appears to be broken. I am syringing him his mother's colostrum, and he is eating okay. He has tried to stand a few times. He can walk, but he is very sore and tires quickly. He will be living with us in the house until he is strong enough to return to his momma and brothers. I will always continue to bottle feed him though. Everyone keep your fingers crossed that he can pull through this. Any suggestions for helping him through this difficult time is welcomed. I have been giving him infants Tylenol every 4 hrs. or so to help with any pain he may be experiencing. His wounds are cleaned and bandaged. Feel like this is all my fault. I would have had their mother in her kidding stall if I had known they were coming so quickly


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a cutie! I hope he does well for you. Only time will tell if there are internal injuries.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure hope he pulls through for you, what a darling face!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks guys! You are right, only time will tell. There doesn't appear to be any rectal bleeding or blood in the urine. He stood for me a little while ago. Feel like he is improving a little. He is urinating a lot, but hasn't passed his first bowel movement yet. A little worried about that.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I would stop giving him tylenol. Aspirin is okay, a baby aspirin at a time. Tylenol is scary stuff for animals. He is cute, so sorry he got out of where he belonged. I'm glad you got to him before he was hurt worse.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG how sad .
Prayers he recovers completely !
He is darling


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Time will tell for sure. 

I am so sorry the baby was hurt. 

I agree, tylenol is not good for goats

How bad are the injuries? Do they need suturing?

The kid may need a tetanus antitoxin shot, in case the wound gets infected and causes tetanus 

Also, antibiotics may be needed, if the injuries are severe and deep.

If the kid doesn't poo soon, you may try to give an enema. 

Praying for the little one.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone.lissablack, I won't give him anymore Tylenol. I only gave him one small dose, so I hope it won't cause any problems. He did have a bowel movement, and it was a lot. It was normal looking and there was no blood or anything. His injuries are not to the bone or anything, but it did peel the flesh back back some on two of his legs. The injuries didn't really bleed badly for some reason. He just took a bottle, and I did not have to syringe. Toth Boer Goats, I will be sure to give him a tetanus shot, and I will start him on some antibiotics to be safe. He seems to be getting better and not worse. Thank you for the comments, suggestions, and well wishes. I will keep everyone posted on how he is doing tomorrow.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

He is such a cute little guy. It sounds like he is in good hands now. Good luck with him


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks StarMFarm, I really feel like he is going to make it through this. Just gave him his antibiotic, now time for tetanus. Poor little guy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww what a little sweetie ♥ I hope and pray he pulls through and makes a fast recovery. Don't blame yourself, sadly, these things happen, it's just part of life.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks all. He is doing well this morning. Crying for a bottle as if nothing ever happened. He is walking good, and drinking well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome and I love hearing there is improvement. Still praying for the little one.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

thank you toth boer goats. He is still doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..what a strong boy to survive that!!! Might try some b complex too for stress : ) awesome job with him!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you happybleats for the advice. I will do that. I appreciate everyone's imput and suggestions. It is nice to be able hear from people with goat experience. I will post some fresh pics of Andre later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We will love to see new pics of the cute baby.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Morning all. Andre is doing well. Only problem is he didn't have a bowel movement yesterday or this morning. Just gave him his bottle. Think I am going to do an enema in a few minutes. His wounds are clean, freshly cleaned and dressed. No sign of infection, and he is on an antibiotic. Also gave him his B complex yesterday like happybleats suggested. He is favoring the leg and doesn't like to walk very far on it. I make him exercise a little everyday. Don't know if the lack of exercise is making him constipated or not. Andre is on goats milk. He seems healthy and eyes are bright. He ate good this morning. Going to post some pics of yesterday afternoon before the rain moved in. Took him into the field to walk around a little. He met got to meet Pixie. My youngest son loves him to death and watches over him like a hawk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet, so adorable and a blessing. 

Yes, give an enema.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Enema was a success. All is well now


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Awww, kids with kids, so cute. So, you are wethering him and keeping him for life, riiiiiiigggghhhtttt????


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

If hubby will let me


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, Mr. Hubby better!  LOL, how could he not???


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kids r cute,glad to here All is going well


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks all, he is still doing good.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats wonderful...you have done a great job with him...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate your encouraging comments. I am still learning a lot, I am proud that with everyone's help we were able to get him through this. He is getting more aggressive with his bottle, and drinking more. I think I am going to have to give him another enema today. For some reason he isn't wanting to have a bowel movement on his own. Will he get over this, or should I be concerned? Other than this, he seems to be doing well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know, he has been through a lot of trauma. The milk is going through his system correctly, especially if you are getting him to poo with each enema. Only time will tell.
He is still going through healing, so, I am praying he will mend and begin to poo on his own soon. Maybe it hurts to go(push) right now?


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks toth boer goats. I had to give him another today. There is no blood or anything in his movement. His stool looks normal. He urinates all the time. He is drinking good, and good amounts. The first day of the incident he had three or four normal movements. Then he just stopped going on his own the next day. A little worried. Don't want him to become dependent on enemas. I hope this will pass. Maybe you are right, maybe just sore. Hope we can get past this.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im thinking maybe it has something to do with the leg he is favoring ?
Maybe there is a little nerve or muscle damage that is slow healing...
Just trying to figure out what could be wrong with the little angel 
:hug: You have done wonders with him ! He just may need more time to work all the kinks out  It was a traumatic experience for the the little guy.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for what you are going through but you are doing a great job with him.
For him not having a bowel movement try putting just about a 1/8 of a teaspoon of oil in his bottle. That should help get things moving.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Trickyroo and Sweetgoats thank you for your advice. You are right, he is so little, and his experience was very traumatic. It will indeed take time. Sweetgoats, I will put some oil in his next bottle. I'll keep everyone posted on his improvements. Thanks again.


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

Kero syrup helps with bowl movements as well. Vet recommended it for puppies and pediatrician for babies.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

MisWhit, thank you I will try this too!


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

You are very welcome! I hope your little man comes out of this 100%!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How is that sweet little thing doing today? 

I have heard how mean a donkey can be to the babies.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sweetgoats, hi. He is doing really well. I gave him a bath earlier because the enemas had caused a little poo mess on his fur. I will snap a few pics of him this afternoon and post them. I added some corn oil to his last feeding. Going to try some Kayro next go around. I keep thinking one of these days he is going to have a bowel movement on his own. His wounds are healing, but he favors his front leg a lot. He bounces around on three legs wagging his little tail. However, he is putting more pressure on his leg today than yesterday.
Yes, I guess it is true that a donkey can not always be trusted. I still adore donkeys, but I can never again put my full trust in one with my goats (or at least one with a newborn around). Our donkey gelding had always been very good with our goats. They climbed all over him, he would herd them in the barn when he sensed danger ect. However, with this little one things just didn't go well. My dad's neighbor told him that he has even witnessed a donkey jenny killing newborn calves before. So I guess one must always be watchful with a donkey. I never intended these kids to ever be anywhere near our donk at birth. Our doe kidded early, and that little rascal some how found his way into the opposite pasture. I don't dislike donkeys, but I'm not sure they are the best choice as a pasture guardian. However; I am sure that there are some out there that do an excellent job, and would never try to hurt a baby animal
Anyway, thanks all. I appreciate you guys checking in on him. I will keep ya posted on his progress.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Here are some fresh pics of Andre. We went out today for some fun in the sun. He played a lot. He can run, jump and twist; he just does it on three legs. His wounds are clean and hardening over. I left the bandage off yesterday and today so that they can air out. He is putting more weight on his front leg, but still favors it a lot. He doesn't act like it hurts to bend his knee, and there is no swelling anywhere on the leg. Also got to spend some time with his brothers Argo and Alec today. Posted some pics of them too! They are all so sweet! Andre and his brothers are boer/kiko crosses. Momma is a registered boer and daddy a registered Kiko. Andre is the little fella with the curled ear tips. I just love them all to death!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable


----------



## MisWhit (Mar 15, 2013)

They are all so adorable!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet


----------

